# Docomo unveils instant translator glasses in Japan



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In an answer to Google Glass, the telco is developing augmented reality glasses enabled with character recognition technology to translate signs and menus, expected to be ready in time for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics.


More


----------

